
Chase Bank cancels all credit card debt for Canadian customers - ozres1
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/aug/09/chase-bank-cancels-all-credit-card-debt-for-canadian-customers
======
guessmyname
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20648974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20648974)

